# Restauration mode DFU, Erreur 2006 ou 2001



## fable (22 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

J'ai un problème somme toute assez banal, la restauration de mon ipod touch 3g MC est impossible.

Il m'indique toujours "erreur inconnue" 2006 (parfois 2001).

Je ne sais que faire. C'est un ipod acheter aux states et évidement j'ai jeté la boite. Du coup je suis pas certain de pouvoir l'amener dans un apple center ou un retailer et comme ils se trouvent tous loin de chez moi...

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'aider. 
D'avance un tout grand merci à lui.


----------



## Steve Jobs (23 Août 2010)

Boujour,

Si tu ne l'as pas Jailbreaké et qu'il est toujours sous garantie, tu peux pour le renvoyer a Apple aller sur le site d'apple sur l'assistant de réparation en ligne:
https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do

il t'enverrons sous quelques jours une boite vide via UPS, que tu devra alors renvoyer avec le matériel à remplacer (ou réparer ).
Ne met rien d'autre que ton ipod (genre écouteurs) car il ne le renverrons pas (ce que tu as mis en plus )!! 

Voilà, j'espère que j'ai répondu à ta question


----------



## Taz33 (9 Septembre 2010)

Sinon, si il est plus garantie, on peut faire quoi ?


----------

